# Good articles



## Damian Mavis (Jun 28, 2002)

I put this in General but wasn't sure if I should put it here too so if moderators want to remove one of them I won't be surprised.

What do you think about these karate articles 

Go to heresy and then click on the articles to read them, tell me what you think.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 29, 2002)

I have read that guys website before. At times he sounds kind of intense but I have to agree with a good portion of what he writes. Some of it you can only really understand if you have lived and trained here.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *I have read that guys website before. At times he sounds kind of intense but I have to agree with a good portion of what he writes. Some of it you can only really understand if you have lived and trained here. *



So is it true, what he says about the use of the word "osu"?

--Dave:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



He is pretty much on the money.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 30, 2002)

One of my favorite's, after having lived here, is going back to the US and hearing foreign languages (non-US English) being used, and being used improperly...

Everyone looks at me like I'm weird when I bust out laughing.

As a side note, the Japanese Ground Self-Defense Forces *do* use _osu_ as a greeting quite commonly.  When I was in Southern Japan on a training exercise, we were instructed to salute the JGSDF soldiers and greet them with _osu_ as opposed to "the greeting of the day" (i.e. Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening, Sir).

Go figure.

I LOVE JAPAN!!!

:samurai:  :samurai:


----------

